# Intel Centrino Wireless-N 135



## rami_bachar (Feb 16, 2015)

I have centrino 135 that wont work in FreeBSD 11 CURRENT

dmesg 

iwn0: <Intel Centrino Wireless-N 135>

ifconfig iwn0

iwn0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
ether 0c:d2:92:83:93:de
nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11ng
*status: associated*

on the man page for this release it written as supported

https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...lt&format=html

if its there is should work? or its will work when the final 11 will be out 

sudo /etc/rc.d/netif restart iwn0
Stopping Network: iwn0.
iwn0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 *mtu 2290*
ether 0c:d2:92:83:93:de
nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
status: no carrier
Starting wpa_supplicant.
Starting Network: iwn0.
iwn0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
ether 0c:d2:92:83:93:de
nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
*status: no carrier*

Althoth kldstat -v shows them as loaded i added them just in case

wn135fw_load="YES"
device iwn135fw
if_iwn_load="YES"


----------



## hukadan (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi,

No offense, but formatting your post would help people to read it and eventually help you. You can have a look to basic formatting rules here Thread formatting-guidelines.49535 and go here for further details.


----------

